# Today in the Fishroom~5/23/10 Paratheraps breidohri and their "food"



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

There are four of these in a 180 gallon tank...one male and three females. It looks like I will have some breeding action very soon.

Here's the male...what a brute!










And one of the females. You would have to see a comparison...but apparently the female that is his mate has a much more intense coloration...more magenta background as opposed to a cyan-magenta...than the other sub-dominant females.










Sometimes the food makes it! I've stated many times that I generally throw fry in tanks to be used as food. Over the past year I have fed this tank both Managuense and Red Tiger Motaguense fry. These two below actually survived the "feeding" and are now acting as dithers in the tank. Both are around three inches. I will likely take them to the convention to pass along to another member.


Nice female Moto...










...and male Managuense "Honduras"

http://www.aquamojo.com/managuense/Hondo-Manaquense-1311.jpg


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

I wish I had the space to keep tanks like that, those are beautiful fish


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

gyp said it. i happened to stumble across a website that u hosted with ur pic. i pretty much converted everyone at work into keeping cichlids thanks to ur pics!


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

Amazingly beautiful fish.


----------



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

Eluviet said:


> i pretty much converted everyone at work into keeping cichlids thanks to ur pics!



That's always the highest form of compliment. Thanks.


----------

